

Network Analysis of Third Party Tracking - Reallynow
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/mobile/publication.aspx?id=201586

======
Reallynow
If a user clicks on one of the top ten search results for a variety of terms,
there is 99.5% chance that they will become tracked by all top 10 trackers
within 30 clicks.

